# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Stephen Hawking: Universi nuk u krijua nga zoti

## Qyfyre

"Zoti nuk krijoi universin dhe Big Bang ishte nje pasoje e paevitueshme e ligjeve te fizikes" - tha fizicisti anglez Stephen Hawking.

Hawking i ka thene keto ne librin e tij te ri "The Grand Design" qe e ka shkruajtur se bashku me fizicistin amerikan Leonard Mlodinow.

"Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, universi mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje. Krijimi spontan eshte arsyeja pse ka dicka ne vend te asgjeje, pse universi ekziston, pse ne ekzistojme" shkruan Hawking.

Hawking: God did not create the universe

----------


## presHeva-Lee

ndertesa e dubait esht ndertu si pasoj e paevitushme e ligjeve te fizikes , blablabla.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................."Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, ndertesa e dubait mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje " blla blla blaa .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> ndertesa e dubait esht ndertu si pasoj e paevitushme e ligjeve te fizikes , blablabla.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................."Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, ndertesa e dubait mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje " blla blla blaa .


Foli ai qe i njeh ne perfeksion ligjet e gravitetit  :xx:

----------


## derjansi

> ndertesa e dubait esht ndertu si pasoj e paevitushme e ligjeve te fizikes , blablabla.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................."Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, ndertesa e dubait mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje " blla blla blaa .


cdo sen e ka ni kriujus e universin e krijoj allahu

vetem allahu nuk ka kriujus ai ishte aty gjithmon, asi sen nuk krijohet vete pervec allahut

ndertesa e dubait u kriju nga njeriu, njeriu u kriju nga allahu, allahu u kriju nga askush

ai qe ka kriju gjithcka nuk ka krijus

apo noshta ka gravitetin lol?

----------


## valkoinen

> "Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, universi mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje. Krijimi spontan eshte arsyeja pse ka dicka ne vend te asgjeje, pse universi ekziston, pse ne ekzistojme" shkruan Hawking.


Unë kam problem me këtë fjalën "asgjë". Qoftë dhe nivel kuantesh, ajo që quhet asgjë është në fakt diçka përderisa "asgjëja" në fjalë ka potencial të marrë vlera energjetike apo çfarëdo. Pra "asgjëja" paska veçori, pra s'qenka "asgjë". Mendoj se duhet t'i zgjedhin më mirë fjalët kur shprehen. 

Dhe n.q.s. s'do të kishte asgjë, s'do të kishte as ligje natyre, se ato nuk mund të veprojnë në "asgjë", kanë nevojë për "diçka" ndryshimet mbi të cilën truri/kujtesa i njeriut i interpreton si shkak-pasojë dhe për pasojë shquan tek to modelet që i emërton ligje të natyrës. Ligjet vetë nuk ekzistojnë "fizikisht", por janë modeli abstrakt që kupton njeriu kur vrojton sjelljen e "diçkave" që ndërveprojnë me njëra-tjetrën.

Pra kjo "asgjëja" këtu nuk është tamam "asgjë", por më duket se përdoret popullorçe.

Më duket gjithashtu sikur çështja që ka kapur gazetari nga Hawking sillet rreth pyetjes "Pse ka diçka dhe jo asgjë?", gjë që nga ana filozofike të paktën s'ka nevojë të pyetet... se s'ka kuptim. Është gabim i logjikës formale.

----------


## Homer

Ky kinezi i preshevs, te vetmin argument me shpjegu egzistencen e Zotit, gjeti kullen e dubait  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Marduk

Shum interesant jan njohurit e Stewen Hawking, se per Universin thote qe eshte nje cikel qe gjithmon leviz i cili nuk ndalet KURR. E kjo e ben Universin qe te Evuloj qe te leviz e qekjo LEVIZJE shkakton pasoj qe mundet te jete krijim i Jetes dhe me kohe gjerat te ndryshojn. Kjo eshte nje fakt shum i madh per Shkencen sa qe Evoluimi ndodh, o e pranut o se pranut Evolucioni NDODH. Edhe Demokriti e ben nje thenje shum interesante rreth Universit qe thote: "Nxehtë dhe ftohtë, janë opinione; atome dhe hapësirë është realiteti." shum mir ja ka qellu ketu se qe eshte Fakt per Universin qe keto e bejne qe Jeta te vazhdoj neper Galaksione dhe te jete nje Jete shum e gjate. Atomet jan qe e shkaktojn te gjithe kete Kaos prej ketij Kaosi lind Jeta. Shkenca shum i ka gjet disa gjera rreth krijimit te botes. Sa qe thote qe prej Kaosit Bota u shndrru ne Jete. Prej kesaj jete ja ka fillu Evolucioni dhe me nje kohe shum te gjate gjerat kan ndryshu shum shuuummmm teper. Fakti ma i mir qe Evolucioni ndodh eshte, se vet Planeti Toke ka Evolu pllakat tektonike jan levizese sa qe nuk qendrojn me nje vend e kjo na verteton qe po te Evulon nje Planet gjigans si TOKA, e leje ma jeta vet n'toke me Gjallesat mbrenda saj. Kjo na jep nje shtytje per me i exploru edhe Plantet tjera. Shkenctart na tregojn qe jete ka pas edhe ne Mars por relievi i Jetes dhe mungesa e te nxehtit ka be qe jeta ne Mars qe te shkakton jo Jete. E ne Mars nuk jan kan te gjitha Atomet e njejta si te Tokes se dihet qe Toka e ka vijen ndaj rrotullimit te Diellit shum te sakt e ketu ka Jete e ne Mars JO. Por per Mars tregon qe Jete ka pas por u shkaterru Jeta. Eshte tani fakti interesant qe Poli dhe Jugu ne Mars eshte i ngrit me Akull.

Une per veti mendoj qe ka Jete edhe ne planete tjera por Shkenca vetem duhet me u perhap me shum tek njerzit qe te arrijm Njohurin teper larg, dhe me mujt me ba teknologji shum te lart per me arrit qellimin me shku ne tjeter bote. Aty ku ka Drite ka jete kjo e formon Jeten. Dielli burimi i Tokes pa kete Diell nuk do te kishte dot Jete, sepse Planeti Toke eshte nje Planet i Erret dhe shkenctart qe e kan zbulu edhe nje fakt interesant se bota me nje Dimension nuk ka ngjyra, por Dielli eshte shkaku qe e ben boten me ngjyra dhe na jep Jete. Qysh ka thane edhe Napoleon Bonaparta:"Nëse do të më duhej të zgjidhja një fe, Dielli dhënësi i jetës do të ishte zoti im." 

Dielli eshte Simbol shum i motshem qe u perdor prej Qyteterimeve me te hershme: Mesapotami, Egjypt, Skoci, n'Kin, Hititet etj...ka shum per ate Dielli eshte fillesa e pare per krijim ne Toke tani kan ardh shkaket tjera.

Pra per Universin qe na rrethon dhe qe deshirojm ta mesojm me se shumti se lende duhet shum me shkri mend tani me arrit dicka, se deri me tash Shkenca ka arrit vetem 4% te Universit ti din. E ku jon edhe 96% tjera? Jemi nje here shum larg. Universi ka plote Mistere por njohuria e njerzimit mundet ti gjej te gjitha. Por nje her pasi nuk ndalet luftat ne kete bote e qe e nuk e arrijm miqesin te gjithe se bashku harro qe i arrijm njohurit me te medhaja. E deri atehere kurgja s'ka te kjart rreth asaj qe e thote vete Stewen Hawking se na s'kemi njohuri te medha. Kshtu qe deri sa nuk i arrijm edhe 96% te njohurive ne Univers harro qe ka Hyjnore.

Por keto Hyjnore deri me tash qe i kan ba jan vetem mbeshtetje per tek njeriu qe ka ku te mbeshtet qe ta kete nje jete me te qete, por ne anen tjeter vetrrenim i vetvetes eshte. Se po e mbyll trunin me kaq: Zoti e beri. Edhe u kry per ty. Deri sa nuk e gjejm 96% tjeter ne jemi: SI NJE PIKE NE OQEAN.

Stewen Hawking ka te drejt per ato qe i ka thene.

----------


## bindi

Eshte interesant fakti se shume shkectare e kundershtojne teorine e bing bengut dhe kete fenomen e spjegojne si pika zero ne univers,qe nuk do te thote fillimi por thyerja e madhe ne mes universit despanziv dhe atij ekspaziv qe bie se edhe para bing bengut ka egzistuar hapsira ,koha dhe materja....

----------


## Jack Watson

Kjo puna e Zotit është shumë më tepër komplekse se sa mendohet, ja ramë dakort që universin e krijoi Zoti, po Zotin kush e krijoi? Dhe ça kishte para Zotit? Etj...etj...për këto çështje gjithmonë do të ketë pikëpytje, nga çdo anë që ta marrësh.

----------


## Sovrani

Njerzimi gjithmone ka ecur perpara, dhe me kohen do te ece akoma ma shume ne jemi vetem nje hallke ne zinxhir . 
 Atomi eshte gjithcka.

----------


## Fishtani1

> .
> 
> Pra per Universin qe na rrethon dhe qe deshirojm ta mesojm me se shumti se lende duhet shum me shkri mend tani me arrit dicka, se deri me tash Shkenca ka arrit vetem 4% te Universit ti din. E ku jon edhe 96% tjera?


4% eshte shume, as galaktiken tone (qe eshte nje nga miliardat e galaktikeve) nuk ka arrit ti njoh as 2-3% e yjeve e lere universit as nuk behet fjale per te dhene shifren me te vogel.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

> "Zoti nuk krijoi universin dhe Big Bang ishte nje pasoje e paevitueshme e ligjeve te fizikes" - tha fizicisti anglez Stephen Hawking.
> 
> Hawking i ka thene keto ne librin e tij te ri "The Grand Design" qe e ka shkruajtur se bashku me fizicistin amerikan Leonard Mlodinow.
> 
> "Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, universi mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje. Krijimi spontan eshte arsyeja pse ka dicka ne vend te asgjeje, pse universi ekziston, pse ne ekzistojme" shkruan Hawking.
> 
> Hawking: God did not create the universe


>>> KJO DO PRANOHET VETEM NESE EDHE LIGJET E UNIVERSIT PERFSHIHEN NE KETE VETEKRIJIM PERNDRYSHE DUHET TE GJEJME KUSH KRIJOI LIGJET.

----------


## Atheist

> Eshte interesant fakti se shume shkectare e kundershtojne teorine e bing bengut dhe kete fenomen e spjegojne si pika zero ne univers,qe nuk do te thote fillimi por thyerja e madhe ne mes universit despanziv dhe atij ekspaziv qe bie se edhe para bing bengut ka egzistuar hapsira ,koha dhe materja....


Ka shkencëtarë që e kundërshtojnë, pasi me gjithë revizionizmin që ka pësuar Big-Bangu, ende mbetet feja kristiane e veshur me fjalë shkencore. Fundja ai që hodhi i pari "hipotezën" ishte një prift belg! 

Ndërkohë Hawking me këto fjalitë e nxjerra më lart, megjithë titullin bombastik, personalisht më duket sikur flet si fetar. Po duhet lexuar libri përpara, se gazetat një profesion që kanë e bëjnë mirë...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Universin dihet qe e ka krijuar Zoti.
Po Zoti? Me çfar ligjesh fizike eshte krijuar...

----------


## Fishtani1

> Ky kinezi i preshevs, te vetmin argument me shpjegu egzistencen e Zotit, gjeti kullen e dubait


Kete logjike te peshkut kane keta, allahu e krijoi edhe pike.  :ngerdheshje: , as nuk e lodhin trunin per asgje, gjithcka te mistershme ja lejne allahut prandaj  harapet deri me sot per shkence jane zero sepse me kete logjike bazohen dhe populli i thjeshte vetem Kuran lexojne, nje liber e kohes se arushes qe 1400 vjet dhe asgje ne drite nuk perfiton nga ai liber perveq perrallave e miteve.

----------


## davidd

Cna gjeti me keta injorantet, te cajne menderen me allahudin.
Te kthehemi tek tema: Asnje sot per sot se di se si e kush e ka krijuar universin, sot per sot ne kemi vetem teori te pa provuara nga shkenca. Teorija eshte si pune ketyre librave fetar, pa baze. Po nje gje dihet se nuk eshte rastesi sipas llogaritjeve te matematikaneve. Po prap te spekulosh seshte mire, pa patur fakte e prova. Keto jan gjera shume te thella dhe Hawking del e na thot ndonje gje kshu kot sa per gallat. Me e forta ishte kur Hawking tha qe "black holes" (ku ky eshte ekpert) zhduken komplet pa len gjurm mbas.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> "Zoti nuk krijoi universin dhe Big Bang ishte nje pasoje e paevitueshme e ligjeve te fizikes" - tha fizicisti anglez Stephen Hawking.


Ligjet e fizikes u krijuan mbas Planck epoch . Hawking me gjith respektin qe kam per ate si shkencetar i madh qe eshte , kohet e fundit , he doesnt make any sense at all.





> "Perderisa ekzistojne ligjet e gravitetit, universi mundet dhe do te krijoje veten nga asgje. Krijimi spontan eshte arsyeja pse ka dicka ne vend te asgjeje, pse universi ekziston, pse ne ekzistojme" shkruan Hawking.
> 
> Hawking: God did not create the universe


Si u krijoka nje gje nga asgjeja?
Me cfare ligjesh fizike e llogjike bazohet hawking?

Pastaj , sipas big bang theory , universi vet u krijua nga asgjeja . Si tani , universi, dicka qe lindi nga asgjeja , qeka capable te krijoi gjera nga asgjeja?

Ky ishte pioner i cmendur per static universe fillimisht , tani po na vika me teorira te reja. 

E une mendoja se koncepti '' krijimi i gje-se nga asgjeja'' ishte absolutisht e papranueshme nga shkencetaret . 

Tani po na shesin pacavurre te reja .

Sa po vjen e keta shkencetaret ateista , po behen me fanatike se predikuesit e krijimit.

Kjo te le te mendosh se vet ateizmi ne vetvete eshte nje forme besimi.

----------


## Marduk

> 4% eshte shume, as galaktiken tone (qe eshte nje nga miliardat e galaktikeve) nuk ka arrit ti njoh as 2-3% e yjeve e lere universit as nuk behet fjale per te dhene shifren me te vogel.


Po njeri qekjo te tregon qe ne njeher nuk kemi ende njohuri per me njoft Galaktiken tone e leje ma Universin, e leje ma edhe ma larg me shku Zotin me gjet! Deri sa nuk i gjejna keto njohuri njeher per Universin nuk kemi si te gjejm Zotin. Kshtu qe duhet me hulumtu ende.

Deri ne sot cka kan pru Fet kurgja s'eshte e Vertet, pra s'kemi nevoj me Besue. Nuk po du me ja prek mendimin kerkujt qe po e permendi Zotin por Realiteti po na tregon qe hala klinca jena t'gjithe per Njohuri ma te medhaja rreth ketij Universi qe na rrethon.

----------


## jarigas

> Ligjet e fizikes *u krijuan* mbas Planck .......


Prape me "krijimin" ti....!! :ngerdheshje: 



> Si u krijoka nje gje nga asgjeja?


A thua se do t eishte nje pyetje qe ti, si mysliman qe je, duhet t'ia drejtosh Allahut???!!!



> Pastaj , sipas big bang theory , universi vet u krijua nga asgjeja . Si tani , universi, dicka qe lindi nga asgjeja , qeka capable te krijoi gjera nga asgjeja?


Logjike e gjalle kjo pyetja......hmmm, ka edhe ndonje kuptim logjik??

----------


## Marduk

> Universin dihet qe e ka krijuar Zoti.
> Po Zoti? Me çfar ligjesh fizike eshte krijuar...


Kqyre ne qoftese vjen Universi nga vet dora e Zotit atehere ne duhet me gjet Zotin e jo Zoti neve prej anes Fetare, as Shpirterore, por vetem Mendore me Njohuri. Se vet ekzistenca e Zotit nuk mund te perputhet me ligjet e Universit kshtu qe s'ka qysh me ardh ai me na qu libra neve me thane hec besom mue se une jam Zoti. Ne qoftese Zoti e ka ba kete veper te madhe ne duhet me kerku te verteten, e jo e Verteta me na ardh neve.

E kete qe po e thu me ligjet e Fizikes nuk ka qysh me u perputh Zoti, se me u kan ky Zot mbrenda faktorit Kohe-Hapesire ky s'eshte Zot, se vet koha eshte qe e vrit Zotin pra s'quhet Zot. E ne anen tjeter ne qoftese eshte jashte ketyre ligjeve, ateher per ne eshte i panjofshem se ne pertej ketyre njohurive qe kemi s'kemi arrit. Kshtu qe s'mujna me pas njohuri rreth nje gjeje qe eshte e pamundur me gjet.

Qysh thote ne Bibel te Kapitulli i Gjonit: Ne qoftese do ta njihni te verteten, e verteta do t'ju cliroj.

Me fal qe te citova po s'mujta pa te citu.

----------

